# Ordered Goop 'Coat-it'--review pending--



## Bigkat650 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well I ordered some Goop 'Coat-it'. They advertise it as a 2 part epoxy with kevlar fibers to reinforce. I intend to use it on the bottom side of my aluminum boat much like people use the popular Steelflex. Here is the link:

https://eclecticproducts.com/coatit.htm

I intend to do a complete review for this product, as there is little info on it. The reason I chose it over Steelflex is simply, it was cheaper at $64 shipped to do 80sf.

So as I wait for the product to come in the mail, I ask you--what would you guys like to see in a review? I know I would have liked to see more on this product before I purchased it. I have no experience with steelflex, so unfortunately I will not have much to compare to. But I don't mind taking as many pictures and notes on the install and performance of the product once its hardened as needed.

So thoughts? Anyone curious as to how this product performs?


----------



## jigngrub (Apr 26, 2012)

Coat-it is good stuff, most people use it on the inside of their hull to seal their rivets and seams.

A word of advice, Coat-it isn't UV resistant and needs to be painted over to keep the sun from breaking it down over an extended period of time. This is included in the directions/instructions, be sure to read them.

I believe the instruction recommend wiping the surface down with laquer thinner prior to application, you'll want to do that too for a good bond.


----------



## ChrisP (Apr 26, 2012)

Bigkat - I am interested in seeing how your test turns out, I am really interested in how the mixing and application process goes for you. It has a half hour work time so I am wondering if your going to have another person help you with mixing while you apply, or do you intend to do a one time mix of the entire product and apply like a demon! I tried to compare specs for the two, but could not find a ton of stats on Steelflex. I know steelflex uses Teflon and other additives for lubricity and Goop is using graphite. 

One question for anyone - the product lists a heat deflection point of 116 degrees F. So does that mean if my boat is on a trailer in the sun during summer, will the aluminum hull potentially conduct enough heat to hit that temp and if so, what happens? Does the product get a bit soft but hardens again when it goes in the water?

Good luck, look forward to hearing about how things went! - Chris


----------



## Bigkat650 (Apr 26, 2012)

jigngrub said:


> Coat-it is good stuff, most people use it on the inside of their hull to seal their rivets and seams.
> 
> A word of advice, Coat-it isn't UV resistant and needs to be painted over to keep the sun from breaking it down over an extended period of time. This is included in the directions/instructions, be sure to read them.
> 
> I believe the instruction recommend wiping the surface down with laquer thinner prior to application, you'll want to do that too for a good bond.



I did not know that it wasn't UV Resistant, thanks for the heads up. I have acetone to clean the aluminum prior to installation.


----------



## Bigkat650 (Apr 26, 2012)

ChrisP said:


> Bigkat - I am interested in seeing how your test turns out, I am really interested in how the mixing and application process goes for you. It has a half hour work time so I am wondering if your going to have another person help you with mixing while you apply, or do you intend to do a one time mix of the entire product and apply like a demon! I tried to compare specs for the two, but could not find a ton of stats on Steelflex. I know steelflex uses Teflon and other additives for lubricity and Goop is using graphite. One question for anyone - the product lists a heat deflection point of 116 degrees F. So does that mean if my boat is on a trailer in the sun during summer, will the aluminum hull will potentially conduct enough heat to hit that temp and if so, what heppens? Does the product get a bit soft but hardens again when it goes in the water?
> 
> Good luck, look forward to hearing about how things went! - Chris



I honestly haven't figured that out yet. My plan was to mix half of the product to start and do it in 2 stages. While I think I could get it all on in less then a half hour, I would rather not be in that much of a forced hurry.


----------



## kendogg619 (Feb 11, 2013)

where can i find the review? I am looking to do the bottom of my boat not for water proofing but more for abrasion resistance. My boat is mainly a river boat and will be dragged up onto sand bars and shore alot. There are so many choices out there, steelflex,durabak,gluvit....so on and so on. Im having a tough time figuring out wich route to go. ](*,) I need to make up my mind so i can get rolling on my project. 

thanks.


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 11, 2013)

_I would be interested in your findings, 

I don’t know anything about this product so I won’t comment other to say, it sounds good. I like the idea of Kevlar fibers. Price, the ease of application and durability would probably be at the top of everyone’s list including mine. It may take some time to see how well it holds up. 
I’m a big fan of the steelflex. Ever since I saw a buddy of mine run his airboat up and down the parking lot and saw that the steelflex only had light scratches in it and none of it was worn down to the hull, I WAS SOLD. I had it on my 1448 Jon with great results and I’m currently putting it on my 1752. I’ve heard some guys are not having the same result but I have to ask myself, maybe the prep or application wasn’t done correctly. 
I just scuff the paint reel good, no shiny areas; you don’t have to take it down to bare aluminum. And it has to be clean. I scrub it down with hot soap and water and make sure it’s super clean. Looking forward to your review. _


----------



## FishNutz (Feb 11, 2013)

I used Coat-It on the bottom of my last project (wood boat with glass covered bottom) and about half of it sluffed off after touching a rock. It was a pain in the rear to get everything prepped to the point that I felt like I had a good substraight and I wiped down the smoothed out and slightly scuffed glass with acetone prior to application just like the instructions said. I even sanded between coats. 
That one little nick caused the whole side to sluff off when I was on step.
Probably the most dissapointing part of the entire build.  
Lots of time and money to put it there and more to re-do it with another product.
It just seemed brittle once it cured....Even the stuff I spilled broke when I messed with it.
I used 2 gallons of the stuff and I would have been better off with Gluvit like all the guys put on their drift boats that go over rocks all day.....Or maybe just left the glass alone completely.
I won't be buying any more of it.


----------



## RAMROD (Feb 11, 2013)

I used it on the wife's Gamefisher just on seams and rivets it has only been in the water once. But so far good. Only used a quart had to stir for ten mins or better before adding part b to get all the solids remixed. Then spread like crazy as it starts to thicken fairly quick! Painted it two days later.


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 13, 2013)

Bigkat650 said:


> So as I wait for the product to come in the mail, I ask you--what would you guys like to see in a review?



I'd like a to hear a review of how well it held up after a few seasons of river fishing :wink: 

Seriously though, we seem to hear a lot of stories about products like this chipping off fairly easily when dragged over rocks. Not that the product isn't good, but think about what you are asking it to do:

1. Bond permanently to aluminum (or painted aluminum)
2. Be exposed to very cold and very hot temperatures ... including freeze/thaw cycles with expanding and contracting metals underneath it
3. Be exposed to the sun
4. Spend a lot of time completely submerged
5. Be strong enough to withstand rocks and gravel

If this stuff can do all that .... I'll be impressed to say the least.


----------



## 5150dogfan (Mar 26, 2013)

Used this stuff on a 15 ft glass boat about a year ago........seems to be holding up well on glass. But will say you have to prep perfect and mix th base very very well before attempting to mix parts. Then once its mixxed you got to hustle this stuff sets up every bit as quick as they say it does....very hard to work with!

From what I have seen on the fiberglass hull I would use it again....will be interesting to see how it does on a aluminum hull..

BTW-I went down to a local autobody shop and picked up some black tint (as what they call black is more of a bronze) and it wotked great.


----------

